# 1975 914 EV Needs New Home



## compostman (May 28, 2014)

Would like to find a new home for my "working" 914 AC conversion. When parked several years ago, it was working, although the lead acid batteries had developed corrosion and died. I removed the batteries and the battery compartments have been empty since. I live in the foothills of N Calif, so performance on the hills wasn't great with LA batteries. On the flat, it easily did 65-70 mph and up to 50 miles on a charge. I've been considering upgrading to lithium, but am not willing to spend the dollars for batteries, controller and charger plus the time required and lack of expertise. I've finally given up.
1975 941, yellow, rust free chassis, battery boxes in front trunk and engine compartment, good convertible top that fits in back trunk, bonus bike rack on rear! ElectroAuto kit instructions and 941 wiring diagram included.
Have over $15,000 in the project and will accept any reasonable offer... a great LI conversion project!


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

what was the original voltage. 120 v (20 6v batteries?)? Which motor and controller?


----------



## compostman (May 28, 2014)

Sorry, should have included...
144v AC from 18 8v batteries
Azure Dynamics AC24LS motor with DMOC445 Controller
110v edison charging


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

What are you looking to get for it? I have similar problem a 2002 PT Cruiser woodie with 45 180ah Voltronix lithium cells and warp9 and Evnetics junior. The batteries be perfect for your car. Have Elithion bms batteries are good I lost a half shaft and tired of fixing this car worked for awhile till half shaft cv failed.

Steve


----------



## compostman (May 28, 2014)

As I said, "Will accept any reasonable offer"... what do you think?


----------

